# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  χρονοκαρτα/Αλλο/τηλεκαρτα οτε

## johnmegarythmos

Χρονοκαρτα οτε 
κατι αλλο 
παρατηρησα οτι η χρονοκαρτα του οτε εχει πιο οικονομικες τιμες προς κινητα απο οτι να κανεις κληση απο το ιδιο το σταθερο σου , 
πιο συγκεκριμενα 0,13 ευρω ανα 60 δευτερολεπτα , ενω τωρα ειναι 0,18 ευρω το λεπτο, αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι αμα μιλησεις πχ 1,5 λεπτο πρεπει να αφαιρει 2 λεπτα. την εχει δοκιμασει κανενας; σκεφτομαι να την παρω να την χρησιμοποιησω για να δω.. παντως στο 13888 δεν ξερουνε πολλα για την καρτα αυτη , απο οτι ειδα επισης εχουνε την δυνατοτητα να καλεις και απο το κινητο σου με την χρονοκαρτα εχω να την χρησιμοποιησω παρα πολλα χρονια , στο site γραφει οτι << Από κινητό τηλέφωνο κάλεσε, χωρίς χρέωση, στο 210 0001122. 
Μετά το ενημερωτικό μήνυμα η κλήση θα τερματιστεί. Στη συνέχεια θα πρέπει να απαντήσεις στην κλήση που θα δεχτείς στο κινητό σου από το 210 0001122. , Σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ΧΡΟΝΟΚΑΡΤΑ στο κινητό σου και είτε δεν απαντήσεις την 1η κλήση που θα δεχτείς από το 210 0001122, είτε το κινητό σου βρεθεί εκτός δικτύου, η κλήση θα επαναληφθεί 1 φορά ακόμη. Αν η διαδικασία δεν ολοκληρωθεί θα ενημερωθείς με SMS και θα πρέπει να καλέσεις εκ νέου στο 210 0001122. >> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/..._category.html . αρα θα πρεπει να εχεις λεπτα ομιλιας για να χρεωθεις αυτην την αναπαντητη; . 
Παντως για να βρουμε τον ονομαστικο καταλογο με τις χρεωσεις προς Ελλαδα με το τμημα εξυπηρετησης πελατων ειδαμε και παθαμε , τελικα το βρηκα εγω και τους το ειπα , ουτε εκεινη δεν ηξερε στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων να το βρει , τελικα επιλεγεις την καρτα που θελεις πχ των 6 ευρω και στο τελος της σελιδας γραφει << Σε κάποιες από τις παραπάνω χώρες της προσφοράς, υπάρχουνεξαιρέσεις όπου δεν χρεώνονται βάσει του πίνακα αλλά σύμφωνα με τον Ονομαστικό Τιμοκατάλογο. >> και κανεις κλικ στον ονομαστικο καταλογο και σε παει εδω https://help.cosmote.gr/sy...NOKARTA_gr.pdf .

το παραξενο ητανε το εξης οτι καθε χρονοκαρτα αναλογα με την αξια της εχει και αναλογη διαρκεια ημερομηνιας ληξης κατι που πολυ παραξενο δηλαδη των 6 ευρω μου ειπε οτι εχει 3 ή 4 μηνες ημερομηνια ληξης , επισης στην μεγαλυτερη αξια των 25 ευρω ισχυει για 1 χρονο η καρτα .
στο site ( https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/..._category.html) τους βρηκα οτι γραφει << Η διάρκεια ισχύος της ΧΡΟΝΟΚΑΡΤΑ αρχίζει να προσμετρείται από την χρονική στιγμή που θα πληκτρολογηθεί για πρώτη φορά ο 12ψήφιος αριθμός της κάρτας (ξυστό) άσχετα αν έχει ολοκληρωθεί κλήση ή όχι. Η ΧΡΟΝΟΚΑΡΤΑ παύει να ισχύει την ίδια χρονική στιγμή μετά 3, 5, 6, 10 ή 12 μήνες. Πχ. Εάν η πρώτη πληκτρολόγηση του 12ψήφιου αριθμού της κάρτας (ξυστό), συνέβηκε στις 10:00 πμ, τότε στις 10:00 πμ μετά από 3, 5, 6, 10 ή 12 μήνες (ανάλογα αν η ΧΡΟΝΟΚΑΡΤΑ είναι των 6, 13 ή 25€) η ΧΡΟΝΟΚΑΡΤΑ θα λήξει.
Η αναγραφόμενη ημερομηνία 1ης χρήσης, ισχύει μόνο στην περίπτωση που η κάρτα δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση ισχύει η αναγραφόμενη διάρκεια ισχύος, ανάλογα με την αξία της κάρτας. >> 
αφου ειναι 3 οι καρτες των 6€ των 13€ αλλα και των 25 € πως μπορεις να ξερεις ποσο διαρκει η καθε μια; 3,5,6,10 , ενταξει των 25 ευρω ειναι για 12 μηνες αλλα για των 6€ και των 13 € ; το εχουνε αφησει πολυ ακατανοητο .. 

Η ΧΡΟΝΟΚΑΡΤΑ πραγματοποιεί νέα προσφορά από 1η Μαίου 2017 μέχρι και 31 Αυγούστου 2017, με ιδιαίτερα χαμηλές χρεώσεις προς 53 επιλεγμένους προορισμούς εξωτερικού δειτε εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/..._category.html.

Αλλο 
η χρεωσεις προς κινητα ειναι ιδιες με την χρονο καρτα παραπανω.
ειναι σαν την χρονο καρτα και εκεινη αλλα στο site https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/..._category.html ξεκαθαριζει την καθε ημερομηνια ληξης τις καθε καρτας δειτε εδω €3 με 3 μήνες διάρκεια ισχύος

• €3 με 2 μήνες διάρκεια ισχύος

• €6 με 6 μήνες διάρκεια ισχύος

• €6 με 4 μήνες διάρκεια ισχύος 

Η ALLO, η κάρτα προπληρωμένου χρόνου ομιλίας του ΟΤΕ για πολύ οικονομικές κλήσεις προς τις χώρες των Βαλκανίων, Ευρώπης, Ασίας, Αμερικής, Καναδά, ΗΠΑ και Αφρικής ,πραγματοποιεί νέα προσφορά από 1η Μαίου 2017 μέχρι και 31 Αυγούστου 2017, με ιδιαίτερα χαμηλές χρεώσεις προς 51 επιλεγμένους προορισμούς δειτε εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/..._category.html 

Αρα ειναι πολυ ωραια λυση αφου μπορεις να καλεσεις και απο σταθερο τηλεφωνο εξωτερικου ή καρτοτηλεφωνο για να γλυτωσεις χρεωσεις περιαγωγης στο κινητο σου , επισης και οι 2 καρτες παρατηρησα οτι εχουνε ιδιο αριθμο προσβασης 8071122 και επισης δεν χρειαζεται να πληκτρολογεις συνεχεια τους κωδικους αλλα να δηλωσεις εως 5 αριθμους σταθερο ή κινητο που θα καλεις και θα χρεωνεται η χρονοκαρτα ή Αλλο << Κλήσεις χωρίς πληκτρολόγηση του 12ψήφιου αριθμού της κάρτας (ξυστό)
Δεν χρειάζεται να πληκτρολογείς κάθε φορά τον 12ψήφιο αριθμό της κάρτας σου. Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να δηλώσεις τα σταθερά ή κινητά τηλέφωνα από τα οποία θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την κάρτα σου. Έτσι, θα καλείς 807 1122 από το σταθερό τηλέφωνο που δήλωσες ή 210 0001122 από το κινητό που δήλωσες, και στην συνέχεια τον αριθμό που θέλεις να καλέσεις, εύκολα και γρήγορα.
Για να δηλώσεις τα τηλέφωνα από τα οποία θα χρησιμοποιείς την κάρτα σου, μετά την πληκτρολόγηση του 12ψήφιου αριθμού της κάρτας, πάτησε # και ακολούθησε τις ηχογραφημένες οδηγίες
Σε κάθε κάρτα μπορείς να δηλώσεις μέχρι 5 τηλέφωνα (κινητά και σταθερά Ελλάδας ή σταθερά Εξωτερικού). Ένας ήδη επιλεγμένος τηλεφωνικός αριθμός δεν μπορεί να δηλωθεί και σε άλλη κάρτα >> , δεν καταλαβαινω αυτο εδω ; Ένας ήδη επιλεγμένος τηλεφωνικός αριθμός δεν μπορεί να δηλωθεί και σε άλλη κάρτα τι σημαινει; οτι αμα τελειωσει ο χρονος ομιλιας μιας καρτας μετα δεν μπορεις να δηλωσεις τα τηλεφωνα ως αριθμοι προσβασης που ειχες βαλει σε αλλη καρτα; . 

Γνωριζω οτι με συμφερει καλυτερα να καλεσω τα κινητα τηλεφωνα απο το κινητο μου τηλεφωνο λογω δωρεαν χρονου ομιλιας αλλα πολλα ατομα που χρησιμοποιουν πιο ευκολα το σταθερο τηλεφωνο λογω ευκολιας και οχι το κινητο τους , οπως για παραδειγμα εταιρειες , λογιστηρια, ξενοδοχεια που προσπαθουνε εκεινη την στιγμη να εξυπηρετησουνε αμεσα τον πελατη και αμεσως παιρνουνε απο το σταθερο αντι να παρουνε απο το κινητο τους τηλεφωνο μεσα στο ανχος τους , για αυτο και ξεθαψα την χρονοκαρτα και την Αλλο , ακομα για να κλησειςς σε 5 ψηφια παλι εξυπηρετει να μην χρεωνεις το σταθερο σου . 

τηλεκαρτα
ειχα αγορασει μια τηλεκαρτα για να την εχω οταν ημουνα φανταρος για ωρα αναγκης τελικα δεν χρειαστηκε ποτε να την χρησιμοποιησω , η ημερομηνια ληξης ητανε 6 το 2017 , υπαρχει περιπτωση να λειτουργησει; και αυτον τον μηνα; ή θα πρεπει να την πεταξω; δεν εχω καποιο καρτοτηλεφωνο να την δοκιμασω.. 
επισης ποσο παλιος ειναι ο τροπος χρεωσης , αμα δειτε γραφει ειναι ανα παλμο χρεωσης πχ αστικα τηλεφωνα 0,04 ευρω ανα 51,96 δευτερολεπτα ποσο μπερδεμα ειναι για να το κατανοησει κανενας; μου φανηκε οτι ημαστε στην εποχη του χαλκου αυτη η τιμολογηση.. , προς υπεραστικα 0,08 ανα 47,24 δευτερολεπτα.. και προς κινητα 0,04 ευρω ανα 13,89 δευτερολεπτα.. δειτε εδω https://help.cosmote.gr/sy...LECARDS_gr.pdf , επισης η συνδρομη για συλλεκτικη τηλεκαρτα ειναι 11,75 ευρω , για να παρεις μια συλλεκτικη τηλεκαρτα; μονο για το πλαστικο της; χωρις να εχει χρονο ομιλιας μεσα; πολυ χαζο το βλεπω αυτο χωρις χρονο ομιλιας μεσα..

----------

